# Swollen Lip and Burning Stomach Insides after eating Meat - Advice??



## blindpassion (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey ladies and gents,

So I was spending time with a friend tonight and he ate a small piece of bacon off one of my moms home cooked dinners, (we are talking about half an inch x half an inch type of small), anyways, three or four minutes after he ate it his lip started to swell up and he was complaining about how his stomach felt like it was burning inside.

It happens when he eats chicken but its never happened to him before with bacon until tonight.

Does anyone have a smiliar experience they could share or have any idea what could be causing this? Any help would be greatly appreciated.








 Thanks guys.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 9, 2008)

food allergies suck.. maybe it was turkey-chicken bacon? or cooked in oil he could be allergic to


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes I would suggest your friend gets food allergy tests done or atleast sees a doctor. It does sound like a allergy or maybe a digestive problem. I'm currently getting tests for coeliac disease among other things, but I too get a sort of burning/bloating/feeling of discomfort in my gut whenever I eat certain things that don't agree with my system.

Hope your friend finds a solution to the problem!


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 19, 2008)

Some people are allergic to the antibiotics and hormones in commercially produced meat and chicken products. I had a guy come into the ED seven times in one year for anaphylactic reactions-the last two times with his airway almost completely closed-from reactions to meat or products (soup) with meat bases in them. He doesn't eat meat anymore.
I have had the same reaction to aged cheese.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 19, 2008)

When I get food poisoning, my cures are plain white milk and coconut water (plain, no sugar).. these are good remedies from poisons. 

oh don't confuse coconut water with coconut milk please


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 20, 2008)

Definitely food allergies, I had to go to the hospital a couple years back because my tongue swelled up so bad. Your friend should see an allergy specialist, and not eat what he had until he knows for sure what caused that allergic reaction.


----------

